# Very low budget church video help



## ccse.eggie (May 24, 2014)

I have been handed a task I find very little joy in. I am the type of person that wants to do things right the first time, but in life that is not always realistic. That being said, 

The church would like to live stream via WiFi to a TV about 80-100ft away. There is a computer connected to the TV via hdmi.

Budget is probably 1000.00 bucks max. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. This is not my forte


----------



## lakota651 (May 25, 2014)

What type of signal output do you have? RGB, HDMI, HD-SDI, etc?

Is the TV in another room? How many walls does the signal have to go through.

Does it have to be wifi/ go through the computer? 

Depending on your answers, Gefen makes a few products to stream direct to a TV.
Gefen, LLC - UltraHD Products


----------



## lakota651 (May 25, 2014)

Oh, and what about Audio; do you need it? Will you be using the TV speakers or is audio coming from another source? I ask because latency might become an issue.


----------



## ccse.eggie (May 25, 2014)

lakota651 said:


> What type of signal output do you have? RGB, HDMI, HD-SDI, etc?
> 
> Is the TV in another room? How many walls does the signal have to go through.
> 
> ...



Thank you for responding.

All we have is a decent WiFi connection. This is a ground floor project.

The tv supports hdmi.
the computer is in place if needed. Can be removed and replaced with something more appropriate. 
The tv is very close to the wifi router
the controlling is 80-100 feet away and a access point is in the sanctuary. 

Hope that can give a better visual


----------



## ccse.eggie (May 25, 2014)

lakota651 said:


> Oh, and what about Audio; do you need it? Will you be using the TV speakers or is audio coming from another source? I ask because latency might become an issue.


 Audio would be needed and we would utilize the tv speakers


----------



## ccse.eggie (May 25, 2014)

So basically we need some type of hd camera that can connect to the existing wireless and the tv or computer then to tv?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 25, 2014)

ccse: you're still down in the weeds. We need you to pull up to, oh, 2-3000 ft, and give us a better overview of your usecase, so we have a hope of making the best suggestion....


----------



## lakota651 (May 25, 2014)

Take a look at these. I've never used them so I can't comment as to how well they work, but they look like they could work for you. The fixed camera is about $400, the PTZ is about $1000.

GV-LS2/GV-LS1 | JVC
JVC JVC GV-LS1 Live Streaming Camera GV-LS1BUS B&H Photo Video
JVC JVC GV-LS2 Live Streaming Camera GV-LS2WUS B&H Photo Video


----------



## ccse.eggie (May 25, 2014)

lakota651 said:


> Take a look at these. I've never used them so I can't comment as to how well they work, but they look like they could work for you. The fixed camera is about $400, the PTZ is about $1000.
> 
> GV-LS2/GV-LS1 | JVC
> JVC JVC GV-LS1 Live Streaming Camera GV-LS1BUS B&H Photo Video
> JVC JVC GV-LS2 Live Streaming Camera GV-LS2WUS B&H Photo Video



I started looking at the gv-ls1 yesterday and it looks like what might work. I need to look into them more. Thank you


----------



## ccse.eggie (May 25, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> ccse: you're still down in the weeds. We need you to pull up to, oh, 2-3000 ft, and give us a better overview of your usecase, so we have a hope of making the best suggestion....



Basically we have nothing but:
A smart tv with wifi
A computer with wifi connected to the tv
Wifi in the sanctuary
wifi in the main building

Probably have 500-1500 budget.

Hope that helps?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 25, 2014)

You will probably want to have a discreet network for the video wifi as opposed to adding it to an established wifi system. I would do this for projector control with a wireless router and a wireless access point. That way, I could connect a computer for monitoring a system, but have the security of the WAP being connected only via MAC address. I haven't used the IP cameras, so I don't know exactly how well this will work.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 26, 2014)

Ccse: it doesn't. I don't want to know what you have... I want to know what you're trying to accomplish.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## Drew Schmidt (May 27, 2014)

We've had a lot of luck with the AppleTV. We use this in classroom installations when a professor needs to share their MacBook to the projector. @ $99, really pretty slick. You have to connect to it every time you use it however (which is really easy).

AirParrot will let you put a Windows machine over the AppleTV (Never used this one, but there's a trial and it's only $9.99). 

And for a more general solution, try the Hitachi MS1-WL. This unit will allow wireless HD streaming with a switcher. It's really open ended, allows many types of signals, and has seemed pretty reliable. @ $1000, it's a bit more expensive.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 27, 2014)

I don't have much experience with video streaming over WIFI, but if it's at all possible to run it- copper would be a lot easier IMHO at this budget level.

Our church attempted to do this using Apple TVs over the wifi network. Apparently there is a way to mirror displays to the Apple TV box from a mac (and other software), but you need a lot of bandwidth to get a quality picture and there will be noticeable latency. They did use AirParrot and it was able to send video and audio to three monitors with ATV's, but the bandwidth was just way too much for the network. There were also aspect ratio problems that cropped up, but that might have been bandwidth related (I'm not sure if it throttles back the signal at the source end when it detects a problem eg. drops to 480 from 720, etc.). 

You also have issues in a crowded wifi spectrum and if you don't lock down the ATV boxes people can hack your displays. After a few weeks of crappy video, they now just use the ATV boxes to run the Flickr slideshow and display images that are sized for the monitors. Works good, but an expensive way to make what are essentially big digital picture frames. I'm guessing what ruinexplorer said about a dedicated WIFI network for it might make it work better, here we were using their public wifi access points.


----------



## Chris15 (May 27, 2014)

I think we're all struggling to properly answer your question because we don't really know what you're trying to do.
You've talked about streaming, but WHAT do you want to stream?
Do you want to stream song lyrics, (be they powerpoint or whatever), some form of prerecorded video, or are you trying to get something like a camera feed from inside the auditorium to the foyer so people can see what's happening say if they need to take small children outside for whatever reason?

I've seen ideas that would work for most of those options...

You talk also about WiFi, but how viable would it be to run a cable to make this happen?
Good / Reliable, Wireless, Cheap, pick any two...


----------



## Timothy A. Samuelson (Jun 1, 2014)

Agreed. I've used three of the methods mentioned in this thread. Gefen is our current, but it's only running powerpoint with sound lyrics. I've used AppleTV for demonstrations, but I've never seen any benefit to streaming a live feed wireless. There's just too much loss in signal and too many opportunities for the kids in the Youth Group to try and hack the monitors.


----------

